# Crossbreed SuperTuck?



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the Crossbreed SuperTuck? 

I want a good IWB that will allow me to carry on my hip even when I have my shirt tucked in, and so far my online reading seems to point to Crossbreed as the best "tuckable" holster around.

Right now my Glock has nowhere to go but my ankle when I have to have my shirt tucked in, and while my ankle holster works fine (even though everyone swore I wouldn't be able to hide a G23 on my ankle, I can), I know that its not the best place to carry a primary weapon, or in this case my only weapon at the present time.

Input and even suggestions on other tuckable IWBs would be appreciated :smt1099


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Nobody?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I have one for a 1911 commander. It's comfortable, stable, and works great. There have been a number of threads on this one so do a search.:smt023


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have been looking at this holster, as well as the Desantis "Tuck-This". Just hate buying something that no local shops carry. I like to be able to hold/feel/touch a holster before I buy it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have one that I use with my Commander-sized 1911, my CZ-75B, and my Kahr K-9. It works great, is adjustable, very comfortable, and conceals a large handgun well. I recommend it.


----------

